

Show HN: Cat pictures as communication medium (in-browser steganography) - pa7
http://w-labs.at/experiments/idon-sa/

======
przemoc
Bug spotted.

I encoded:

    
    
        V ebg-rq guvf grkg whfg gb znxr lbh phevbhf.
    

which decoded to:

    
    
        V ebg-rq guvf g′瀀栀攀瘀戀栀昀⸀

~~~
pa7
thank you for reporting it, I just fixed it :)

